# Keeping track of employee hours....



## CindyinRI (Nov 2, 2018)

How does everyone keep track of their time?

We currently use Exaktime and I'm curious what else may be out there.

Also, what CRM is being used to keep your Client detail and sending blast emails.

Thanks in advance!!

Cindy :smile:


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Count the number of hours worked per day then multiply by the number of day's worked!


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

Best I ever had it was actually at the biggest company I ever worked for. Even our Junior Paint Superintendent, Little Jimmy, marveled that we were allowed to fill out our own time sheets. Some of the best works of fiction I ever knew of were handed in each Monday. Interesting too that once those time sheets got in the hands of the Senior Paint Superintendent they went through another creative rewrite! That one was for billing purposes. And, in 6 years, I don't think even an hour was taken away from anyone that I worked with. This was a million dollar operation, mind you. I always said it could be a multi-million dollar operation if they knew what they were doing. So, whatever you do, don't do it that way.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

A finishing buddy of mine issues tablets to all his employees. The employees are required to take selfies at the job site both before and at the end of the work day with a location identifying object in the background.


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

Alchemy Redux said:


> A finishing buddy of mine issues tablets to all his employees. The employees are required to take selfies at the job site both before and at the end of the work day with a location identifying object in the background.


Like a newspaper with the days date and headline on it?


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Fman said:


> Like a newspaper with the days date and headline on it?


No, they'd usually just dig up the customer's mailbox or street sign and take it with them so they could create their own works of fiction if they weren't on site...Just a selfie with the project in the background.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Most time tracking software allow for geo tagged punch in and out, so you can verify if in doubt.


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

Alchemy Redux said:


> No, they'd usually just dig up the customer's mailbox or street sign and take it with them so they could create their own works of fiction if they weren't on site...Just a selfie with the project in the background.


Well that last part sounds less sinister than a "proof of life" photo for a kidnapping!


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

We use tsheets, it GPS's the guys location and syncs with quickbooks. This saves lots of time entering the hours and makes job costing more accurate.


----------

